# Augenknochen



## lady jekyll

Hola:

¿Sabéis cómo es la palabra española de Augenknochen?
La frase es: _Er hatte hagere Haut zwischen Augenknochen und Kinnbacken._

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola lady jekyll:

Me pregunto qué exactamente es 'Augenknochen'. 
¿Sería el lugar donde se encuentran las cejas (de las personas que tienen cejas ...)? ¿O el que se encuentra debajo de los ojos donde podemos sentir un hueso también? 

Acabo de buscar en el Duden - no hay nada. Probablemente tendrás que improvisar con uno de los dos lugares que me parecen posibles.

Saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

He encontrado una página que tal vez te sirva:

http://www.salonhogar.com/ciencias/anatomia/huesosdelacabeza.htm

De mi época de estudiante recuerdo que la parte inferior del hueso frontal son los "arcos superciliares", donde se encuentran las cejas. 

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola Muy Curiosa y Estopa:
La verdad es que yo tampoco sé a qué hueso de los ojos se refiere exactamente, pero supongo que se refiere al hueso de la parte inferior del globo ocular. Porque el texto habla a continuación de que esa piel fina está llena de granos. 
Dada la complejidad de la palabra y al tratarse de un texto literario, creo que no me va a quedar más remedio que improvisar algo como "desde la cuenca inferior del ojo"... o algo por el estilo. ¿No os parece?

Gracias de todas formas por vuestra ayuda.

Un beso, LJ


----------



## Estopa

lady jekyll said:


> Dada la complejidad de la palabra y al tratarse de un texto literario, creo que no me va a quedar más remedio que improvisar algo como "desde la cuenca inferior del ojo"... o algo por el estilo. ¿No os parece?



Sí, o "la parte inferior de la cuenca".  
Sinceramente, después de leer la página del enlace me quedé como estaba.


----------



## chlapec

Tag!
Yo lo traduciría como pómulos: "la piel demacrada entre los pómulos y el mentón"


----------



## Estopa

chlapec said:


> Tag!
> Yo lo traduciría como pómulos: "la piel demacrada entre los pómulos y el mentón"



Desde luego tendría mucha más lógica, pero entonces en el texto debería poner "Backenknochen" o "Jochbein", ¿No?. 

¿Por qué se utilizará precisamente la palabra "Augenknochen"?


----------

